# M-series video On speed Channel



## dima123 (Jul 7, 2005)

tomorrow at 1pm eastern time their will be a M documentary on Speed Channel :thumbup: 
to find out more click here

http://www.bmwusa.com/Vehicles/M/Mheritage.htm
http://www.bmwusa.com/Vehicles/M/speedchannel.htm


----------

